# Granizo a 2Km de Vila Nova de São Bento (Serpa) 5 de Maio 2007



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2007 às 23:57)

Fotografias cedidas por Luís Tito


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2007 às 00:14)

*Re: Granizo a 2Km de Vila Nova de São Bento (Serpa) 05.05.2007_17h00*

Uma boa saraivada


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2007 às 00:19)

*Re: Granizo a 2Km de Vila Nova de São Bento (Serpa) 05.05.2007_17h00*

Excelente registo. Estava a ver que não aparecia nenhum testemunho fotográfico dos efeitos daquelas células de sábado no Alentejo.

Imagem radar que coloquei no Seguimento desse dia. 
Não é infelizmente a das 17:00, mas das 17:30 (16:30 UTC), onde se vê a mancha já ligeiramente a sul de Serpa.






Se foi mesmo às 17:00 coincidiu com fase do crescimento rápido do CB, que era pequeno em área, mas ainda foi alto.


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2007 às 09:32)

*Re: Granizo a 2Km de Vila Nova de São Bento (Serpa) 05.05.2007_17h00*

Deve ter sido uma boa trovoada, pelo granizo em quantidade significativa que caiu..


----------



## Rog (9 Mai 2007 às 00:43)

*Re: Granizo a 2Km de Vila Nova de São Bento (Serpa) 05.05.2007_17h00*



Vince disse:


> Imagem radar que coloquei no Seguimento desse dia.
> *Não é infelizmente a das 17:00, mas das 17:30 (16:30 UTC), onde se vê a mancha já ligeiramente a sul de Serpa.*



O IM já disponibiliza no site, os arquivos de semanas anteriores dos radares.

Embora ainda não tenha conseguido ver nenhum arquivo , dá sempre erro na data inicial


----------



## Minho (9 Mai 2007 às 12:45)

*Re: Granizo a 2Km de Vila Nova de São Bento (Serpa) 05.05.2007_17h00*

Bela trovoada/saraivada.

Belo registo


----------

